# Problème de Mémoire "Autre"



## colbo (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Ravi de mon iPhone, je vois mes 32 GO se remplir vite, trop vite ?

dans barre en bas de la fenêtre du iphone dans iTune, je vois qu'il y a une partie "autre" avec 8,5 Go. (couleur jaune, à côté de audio, vidéo, photo apps etc...)

Savez vous à quoi correspond cette partie de la mémoire? Au système? ou autre chose?

Y'aurait il une façon de réduire cette partie pour gagner de l'espace?

Merci à vous.

Colbo


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (4 Mai 2011)

colbo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ravi de mon iPhone, je vois mes 32 GO se remplir vite, trop vite ?
> 
> ...


Slt,

Il doit surement exister un tweak cydia pour ca mais tu es jailbreaker ???

Sinon patiente, dans la version 4.3.3 qui devrait être bientôt relaché, la mémoire aloué au système devrait être réduite.

En revanche sur 32 Go tu dois surement avoir pas mal de chose qui servent pas à grand chose.

J'ai un iPhone 4 16 Go et seulement 9 de pris.... J'ai un iPad 2 64 avec 28 de pris....

Fait le ménage, tu dois bien avoir des vidéos inutiles par exemple


----------



## colbo (4 Mai 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide!,

Mon iPhone n'est pas jailbreaké.

Quand je parle de "autre", c'est cette partie donc je ne connais pas le contenu.

Dans les parties audio, vidéo et même apps, j'ai fait déjà un bon ménage.

Mais je me demande ce que ces 8,5 Go représentent. Surement le système d'exploitation en partie, mais le reste?


Merci,
Colbo


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (4 Mai 2011)

8,5 go!!!! C'est enorme... C'est pas l'iOs...
Tu as du installer une appli genre qui alloue un espace de stockage comme une clef usb...
As tu ce genre d'appli ??


----------



## FlandresXavier (4 Mai 2011)

colbo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ravi de mon iPhone, je vois mes 32 GO se remplir vite, trop vite ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

La partie "autre" correspond aux données relatives à des applications, il ne s'agit pas des données systèmes.

Dans itunes, dans l'onglet "apps" de ton iphone, tu auras toutes les applications installées et tout en bas, dans "partage de fichiers", tu as toutes les applications qui peuvent stocker des données comme des vidéos avec vlc ou des sauvegardes de jeu...

Il faut donc que tu regardes chaque applications de "partage de fichiers", et tu verras quels sont les données que tu peux supprimer pour gagner de la place...

Tu ne pourras peut-être pas supprimer directement via itunes et tu devras donc lancer l'application sur ton iphone pour supprimer certaines données (c'est le cas de vlc par exemple).


----------



## colbo (4 Mai 2011)

Merci !

Je vais vérifier !

Bonne soirée

P.S.

c'est génial de savoir que il a des gens dispo pour aider ! THanks MacGeneration


----------



## colbo (5 Mai 2011)

FlandresXavier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Dans itunes, dans l'onglet "apps" de ton iphone, tu auras toutes les applications installées et tout en bas, dans "partage de fichiers", tu as toutes les applications qui peuvent stocker des données comme des vidéos avec vlc ou des sauvegardes de jeu...
> ...



Merci.

J'ai éffacé les 3 apps qui me semblent prendre de l'espace 
iPenDrive
FlashDrive
USBDisk

pas un Mo de gagné  

je n'ai pas vlc.

Toute autre idée de app "coupable" sera bienvenue.

Colbo


----------



## colbo (9 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

Please, Help,
personne a une idée quelle ap peut accapater 8,5 Go ? :mouais:

Milles mercis!!!

Colbo


----------



## angealexiel (8 Juin 2011)

la barre autre correspond selon apple, a tout les donnés des apps sur un appareils IOS, vos saves de jeux, les sandbox de chaque application, par exemple moi jai 3 lecteurs de flux RSS, chaqun download 1000 flux.. bah hop 1 go de bouffer, en fait pas vraiment moyen de controler ce quil y a dans cet autres, excepté les fichiers qui apparaissent ou que vous avez ajouter pour certaines app comme pages, usb drive dans les fentre de synchro des apps de itunes, donc en resumé, autres, contient, les reglages des apps, leur données, les saves de jeux, certains apps comem lecteur rss et autres bouffetne pas mal de data, il faut aller dans leur option et reduire a 200 ou 50 flux par exemple. IOS 5 gere deja mieux cela jai remarqué, sur ipad 2 javais 3 go de autres, la jai toujours toutes mes donées mais cela fait dun giga.


----------



## dzour (18 Février 2012)

Salut ! Il m'arrive le même problème sur mon iPhone 4 16Go (sauf que dans le résumé on me dit qu'il n'a qu'une capacité de 13,7 Go -_- arnaque), et en plus la section "Autre" prend 1,5 Go sur ma mémoire Du coup impossible de charger toute ma musique. J'ai pourtant fait le tri dans mes applications, je ne jailbreak pas, alors où peuvent se cacher ces données ? Comment les supprimer ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## karamelmhou (19 Février 2012)

Ayant beaucoup (énormément) d'applications (978 à ce jour), de petits jeux à la con, quelques livres (mais pas de musique ou de vidéos) :

- iPad : Apps 55,4 Go ; Livres 0,34 Go ; Autres 0,84 Go
- iPhone : Apps 11,6 Go ; Autres 0,63 Go
- iPod touch : Apps 52,4 Go ; Autres 0,96 Go

Je suppose donc que "Autres" contient mes sauvegardes et les documents de mes applications.

J'ai remarqué que cette section variait directement lorsque j'installais ou désinstallais des applications.


----------



## MarcMame (19 Février 2012)

karamelmhou a dit:


> Ayant beaucoup (énormément) d'applications (*978* à ce jour)


----------



## colbo (25 Février 2012)

Je crois me rappeler que quelqu'un m'ait dit que le meilleure manière de réduire cet espace "autres" était de faire une restauration.

Quelqu'un a eu les mêmes infos?

Merci

C.


----------



## Nox95 (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
Après de longue recherche sur internet et plusieurs méthodes testé la seul chose qui marche reste la restauration. Si l'iphone est jailbreaké c'est souvent du au jailbreak que ce 'autres' grandit beaucoup et une restauration puis un rejailbreak éventuel descend la place prise par autres. Si il n'est pas jailbreaké d'après se que j'ai vu et essayé il faut sauvegarder contact ect  restauré l'iphone et le configuré comme nouvelle iphone et y synchronisé après contact music ect  
Dans mon cas j'ai fait les deux et ma memoire 'autres' est passé de presque 2go a 22mo. Après reste a savoir si mon cas est généralisable ou pas


----------



## colbo (30 Août 2012)

Merci Nox95!

Colbo


----------



## ricemo (31 Août 2012)

C'est quand même extraordinaire que sur ce sujet aussi important, à savoir plusieurs Go de mémoire neutralisés, on ne soit pas sûr de ce qu'il y a dans "autre" et surtout comment le maitriser!. On dira ce qu'on voudra mais faire une restauration ça reste de la maintenance lourde et c'est hallucinant que sur un IOS aussi avancé on n'ait pas une méthode plus "soft" pour venir à bout de ce problème qui nous touche tous plus ou moins!...J'espère que sur IOS6 ou qu'au sein de ce forum on trouvera une vrai solution.


----------



## chrispff (1 Septembre 2012)

ricemo a dit:


> C'est quand même extraordinaire que sur ce sujet aussi important, à savoir plusieurs Go de mémoire neutralisés, on ne soit pas sûr de ce qu'il y a dans "autre" et surtout comment le maitriser!. On dira ce qu'on voudra mais faire une restauration ça reste de la maintenance lourde et c'est hallucinant que sur un IOS aussi avancé on n'ait pas une méthode plus "soft" pour venir à bout de ce problème qui nous touche tous plus ou moins!...J'espère que sur IOS6 ou qu'au sein de ce forum on trouvera une vrai solution.



C'est le prix a payer pour un soi disant "iOS sécurisé" selon Apple.....mdr! 
Quand à iOS 6 n'attend rien de révolutionnaire de ce coté la.

Sais tu quelle est l'appli centrale de ton téléphone depuis iOS 5?
Kiosque 
Deja, juste qu'elle soit native c'est une grosse blague. Alors forcement elle n'est pas supprimable, mais en plus, contrairement a "Réglages" ou même "Téléphone", elle ne t'autorise même pas a la déplacer pas dans un dossier. 
Meme les applis du Jailbreak permettant au moins de cacher les icônes natifs non voulus, doivent utiliser une façon différente pour Kiosque.


----------



## ricemo (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Bon, je viens de tordre le cou au problème : "qu'y a-t-il dans la rubrique autres, quelles sont les applications concernées et sur quoi faut-il agir pour dégraisser cette rubrique?"
En fait, j'ai critiqué à tort IOS5 car, dans réglages->général->utilisation->on peut voir toutes les apps présentes sur le bidule et pour chacune, quelle est la taille de l'app. et surtout quelle est la taille des documents et données associés. Il suffit alors de faire la somme des documents et données associés pour arriver à la valeur qui figure sur iTunes dans "autres". Bien sûr, l'intérêt de la manip n'est pas de vérifier si iTunes a bien fait l'opération mais de repérer facilement quelles sont les apps responsables et sur quoi agir. Dans mon cas, rien qu'avec NAVIGON Europe et CoPilot Live j'arrive déjà à 2,2Go! de documents et données. Sachant qu'on est pas obligé d'avoir en permanence la cartographie de tous les pays d'Europe sur l'iPhone, il est facile de gagner de la place....


----------



## ricemo (5 Septembre 2012)

Je complète mon information pour signaler que sur certaines Apps (hors GPS), le fait de supprimer des documents ou données ne diminue pas pour autant la valeur affichée dans "réglages->général->utilisation". Dans ce cas, il faut désinstaller et réinstaller l'app. concernée.


----------



## Larme (5 Septembre 2012)

Dans _iTunes/toniDevice/Apps/Apps/Documents_, ça n'apparait pas ?


----------



## ricemo (5 Septembre 2012)

Qu'est ce qui n'apparaît pas?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------




Larme a dit:


> Dans _iTunes/toniDevice/Apps/Apps/Documents_, ça n'apparait pas ?



Pour faire apparaître les apps avec leur taille et la taille des données et documents, c'est dans l'iPhone/Pod/pad, réglages/général/utilisation, attendre quelques secondes que la petite roue ait fini de tourner et là, les Apps s'affichent. Il suffit d'en sélectionner une pour avoir le détail des infos.


----------



## MacAlien (21 Décembre 2012)

Hello, idem chez moiet je ne peux plus réinitialiser depuis iTunes, iphone inéligibleje précise que je ne suis pas jailbreaké


----------



## escaffre (24 Décembre 2013)

Salut Larme, joyeux Noël à tous . . . 

Ça m'inquiète de ne pas voir cette question évoluer depuis septembre 2012 !

L'iPhone, pas de problème avec ça, mais sur l'iPad 1 (16 Go, non jailbreaké) qui ne peut plus être mis à jour depuis l'iOS 5.1.1 j'ai 8,30 Go d'AUTRES, je suppose que c'est comme sur l'iPhone.

Je n'ai pratiquement que des applications (4,41 Go) le reste c'est  7 mini vidéos (total 48,5 Mo), peu de photo (73,4 Mo), 1 livre (2,3 Mo), pas de musique, 
En affichant le stockage dans GÉNÉRAL du RÉGLAGE de l'iPad, on arrive à 1 autre Go.
J'ai supprimé toutes les applications qui prennent de la place, il m'en reste 4,41 Go , ce "autre" me bouffe tout !
J'ai donc 6Go fantôme qui ne reposent sur rien

Le carnet  d'adresses ? Les Notes ? Les Mails (ils sont effacés et les poubelles sont vidées)

À ma charge, j'avoue avoir supprimé directement quelques applications dans le Finder du Mac. Comme ce n'est pas iTunes qui a pu gérer ces petits viols, y'a une ébauche d'explication de ce côté là : une création de fantômes !

Please Help me !


----------



## Pascal Funk (24 Décembre 2013)

Déja un bon coup de PhoneClean ? Nettoyage pour iPhone iPad & Solution à protéger le secret


----------



## hiflow (16 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Je ne veux pas dire de bêtises mais il me semble que ce "Autre" correspond à la place prise par les SMS/MMS. 
Comme on envoie en général beaucoup de photos/vidéos via MMS, la taille de stockage dans Autre augmente assez vite.

A tous ceux qui participent à ce fil , pouvez-vous confirmer cela d'après votre utilisation SMS/MMS ?

Pour en être sûr, j'ai fait un test en supprimant ma plus grosse conversation dans mes messages sur mon iPhone (= avec ma femme) et j'ai gagné 500mo d'un coup.

A+


----------



## Alain Delerm (3 Mars 2014)

hiflow a dit:


> Pour en être sûr, j'ai fait un test en supprimant ma plus grosse conversation dans mes messages sur mon iPhone (= avec ma femme) et j'ai gagné 500mo d'un coup.



Oui je pense aussi que ça peut prendre un sacré espace, mais de là à combler tout l'espace dont il parle, je crois pas que ce soit ce qui lui pique tant d'espace. Je pencherais aussi vers les applications.


----------



## emique (12 Mars 2014)

Non supprimer MMS et SMS ne fait rien du tout ! J'ai essayé ! Et je n'ai gagné que 500mo ! Pourtant j'en avais un sacré paquet !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (13 Mars 2014)

Ce que je fais est de faire une sauvegarde, puis ensuite de restaurer mon iDevice.
Et quand iTunes te demandera si tu veux repartir sur un iPhone neuf, tu coches le backup que tu as fait au préalable. 
La catégorie "autre" fond comme neige au soleil.
Ça devrait fonctionner pour toi aussi.
Excellente journée


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2014)

Quelle pourcentage " autre " occupe  sur vos iPhone ?


----------



## GMesseri (3 Avril 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Quelle pourcentage " autre " occupe  sur vos iPhone ?



Mon iPhone (16 Go avec iOS 7.1) depuis un certain temps était a court de mémoire en dénonçant bien 11 Go de mémoire occupé par "AUTRES". 
Voici la suite pour y remédier.

Apres avoir exécuté:
(Avec iPhone relié à  "ITUNES")

1° - Sauvegard complete sur ordinateur (répondre Yes à la probable demande "vous voulez sauvegarder les "achats" qui ne sont pas présents dans votre dernière sauvegarde?")

2° - Desactivation de la "Location" de l'Iphone (il est demandé par le programme).

3° - Restauration (PAS comme "new iPhone", car le programme le demande, autrement on perdra tout passewords et d'autres données)

4° - Restauration de la dernière sauvegarde (executée au point 1° ci-avant).

Un peu de patience et le jeu est fait. (mes "autres" sont passées de 11 Go à 800 Mo) et mon  iphone est presque vide)

ATTENTION: On peut avoir quelques problèmes mineur (per exemple: j'ai du jeter et recharger l'App "Hangout" car la "veille" n'allait plus; mais quelle joie avoir retrouvé bien 11 Go!!!


----------



## xdlt (13 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Autre info interessante : il arrive que l'iPhone télécharge la nouvelle version d'iOS et attende qu'on autorise son install. Et dans ce cas, il la stoke. par ex. sur mon iPhone sous iOS 8, iOS 9 (fichier d'install) pèse 1Go et est stocké dans Autre. En l'effaçant, j'ai réduit Autre de 1Go ! On peux tjs retélécharger la mise à jour de l'iOS plus tard. Pour l'effacer, suivre le post de "ricemo" : aller dans réglages->général->utilisation-> et cliquer sur "Gérer le stockage" : l'icône "Réglages" apparait avec son fichier d'install d'iOS de 1Go. Là, on peut l'effacer


----------



## viet31 (9 Décembre 2015)

colbo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ravi de mon iPhone, je vois mes 32 GO se remplir vite, trop vite ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

A quoi correspond la catégorie "Autres" visible dans Itunes? : A connaitre : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201656
J'ai eu le même souci et l'ai résolu en réinitialisant mon Iphone comme ceci :

1/ synchroniser, transférer les achats puis sauvegarde + copier/coller des photos/vidéos de l’Iphone/Ipad vers mon PC. Désactiver l’option « Localiser mon Iphone » dans les paramètres.

2/ lancer la réinitialisation de l’Iphone/Ipad en le laissant connecté à mon ordinateur et Itunes reste toujours ouvert.

Au démarrage de l’Iphone/Ipad, Itunes me demande si je veux restaurer la sauvegarde précédente ou déclarer comme nouvel Iphone/Ipad. Je choisis de restaurer et mon problème est résolu.
Aucun upgrade d’IOS pendant certaines étapes. C’est ce que je voulais. Je reste donc sur ma version initiale d’IOS ( 7.1.2 ). Réussi, yes !

Vous pouvez aussi le faire si vous utilisez le Cloud Apple comme Sauvegarde/Restauration, dixit Assistance Apple.

Eviter d'utiliser certains logiciels (DiskAid...etc) pour lire le contenu de votre Iphone/Ipad si vous n'êtes pas à l'aise.


----------



## Gillou75 (10 Décembre 2015)

Pour diminuer la partie ''autres'' faut faire une restauration de son iphone


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2015)

Gillou75 a dit:


> Pour diminuer la partie ''autres'' faut faire une restauration de son iphone



Pas mieux en effet , il existe déjà un topic a ce sujet

http://forums.macg.co/threads/supprimer-pour-de-bon-autres-de-la-memoire.1224103/#post12804958


----------



## Papyjo78 (11 Décembre 2015)

bonjour,
En version 7, lorsque j'avais 1go d'occupation disque, je supprimais les comptes, puis les recrée. 
Mon iphone 5C ips 9.2 ne gère plus cet espace ´autre. ´qui occupe 1go alors que j'ai supprimé tous mes comptes mails (meme icloud mail)
Voila, je viens de raccrocher avec le support d'apple qui me conseille de voir sur cet excellent forum si il existe une astuce ?
Merci et bonne journee
Joel


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour avez vous essayer de restaurer ?


----------



## Papyjo78 (11 Décembre 2015)

Oui une restauration simple sans Nouvel iphone. 
Car j'ai toujours des problemes avec itunes sous windows. 
Quand je change de version ou si je restaure, il m'arrive d'avoir a le faire 5 ou 10 fois avant que ca fonctionne sans erreur. 
Meme ma migration vers la version 9.2 sous windows 10 s'est fait en 2 fois avec meme un message d'erreur invonnu a la fin. 
Pourtant tout est nickel. 

D'apres apple, il faudrait que je fasse mes updates iu restore avec un mac. 
Itunes et windows c'est l'angoisse !


----------



## Papyjo78 (11 Décembre 2015)

Es que quelqu'un utilise le programme imazing ?
Si oui, es ce que ca pourrait m'eviter les frayeurs d'itunes qui fonctionnent tres mal chez moi au point d'arreter l'utilisation de mes iphones ?
Es ce qu'on peut gerer l'espace perdu des mails avec ce programle ?
Merci pour votre retour d'exoerience.


----------

